# What the heck is a vtuber?



## Mr. Forest (11 mo ago)

I’m a bit of a dinosaur when it comes to modern technology, so can someone please explain to me what one is. Thanks, I guess.

The story is that one of my son’s teachers told me that my son loves _vtubing_, and I had to give her the weird eyeball. I’ve never heard of vtubing in my life, so I asked ol’ Carol to move over so I could use the internet, and did a quick Google search. What I found was a strange, Asian, erotic cartoon character that was crying, but her tears were cascading down her enormous breasts like buckets of water. There was also a fake war video playing in the background. What in God's name is this?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Well maybe they meant u tuber like "youtube"

or maybe they meant vlogger which is "video blogger" who is someone who creates videos instead of written blogs.

She probably meant something like vlog youtuber or vlogging, and she is also perhaps sort of a dinosaur with technology so she just made up her own word for it.

I looked up "vlogger" on youtube and found this as first result. I have seen this guy's vlog before, though I think it was on disinfecting and keeping from getting germs while traveling.

But he does video blogging.


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

Vtubers are just streamers that use avatars.

wikipedia


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Soon enough all of us can become anime boys and girls.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I can see how vlogging with an avatar would be safer for a child--I wouldn't allow my child to make a youtube (when they were a child). Youtube's where the devil people live.

Perhaps becoming anime characters is the only safe way to be on teh internet anymore.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

DOGSOUP said:


> Soon enough all of us can become anime boys and girls.


Rip my memory when i played ragnarok online when i was 16 year olds and the cute priest turned to be a guy.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

They're just streamers popular on youtube that represent themselves with virtual avatars.
Basically they feed a piece of software their webcam feed which intelligently rigs a character drawing or 3D model to the person (usually anime themed but not always) and it tracks their movements and facial expressions to animate the character dynamically in real time. People can get pretty creative with this technology.


Like, yeah, I'm sure you'll find perverts and weirdos if you do a very basic look around, the more provacative stuff often gets the limelight, but it's an online community, you get all types of people in it.








Virtual Youtubers, Singers, VOCALOID & AI MBTI - Internet - Personality Database™️


674 characters and celebrities in Virtual Youtubers, Singers, VOCALOID & AI (Internet) and their MBTI, Enneagram personality types awaiting your exploration.



www.personality-database.com


----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery (Nov 27, 2020)

I've just recently gotten into watching vtuber streams. And I think I'm enjoying them, they've grown on me.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

superloco3000 said:


> Rip my memory when i played ragnarok online when i was 16 year olds and the cute priest turned to be a guy.


Always assume it's a dude, just to be safe. My internet rule number 1.


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

This is one of the weirdest _things_ I've seen in my life:


----------



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

Mr. Forest said:


> I’m a bit of a dinosaur when it comes to modern technology, so can someone please explain to me what one is. Thanks, I guess.
> 
> The story is that one of my son’s teachers told me that my son loves _vtubing_, and I had to give her the weird eyeball. I’ve never heard of vtubing in my life, so I asked ol’ Carol to move over so I could use the internet, and did a quick Google search. What I found was a strange, Asian, erotic cartoon character that was crying, but her tears were cascading down her enormous breasts like buckets of water. There was also a fake war video playing in the background. What in God's name is this?


Virtual youtuber.

Instead of a person directly talking on cam, they use an avatar of a character they roleplay as (LARPing - live action role play).

I think it's lame honestly, because it's fake. I'd rather see the real person even if they aren't as popular or show flaws more.
But there's money made in VTubing.

I'll get a side of fries with that Subway sandwich, thanks.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Celtsincloset said:


> This is one of the weirdest _things_ I've seen in my life:


The picture reminded me of this guy


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------

